# Riser Card Silverstone RC02 Maße oder Alternative?



## Pampersrocker89 (25. November 2012)

*Riser Card Silverstone RC02 Maße oder Alternative?*

Servus Leute,

ich brauche eine Riser Card für ein Silverstone Gehäuse. Typ ist RC02 SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd..

Leider ist das DIng überall ausverkauft und nicht lieferbar.

Eine Slothöhe oder so krieg ich auchnicht raus sodass ich ne Ably oder DeLock Alternative fände.

Ich will wenns geht die flexible Lösung vermeiden, da ich darüber nix gutes gehört hab.

Hat von euch zufällig einer ein LC02 oder LC04 Gehäuse mit einer x16 PCIe Riser Card und kann mal messen?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Abductee (26. November 2012)

*AW: Riser Card Silverstone RC02 Maße oder Alternative?*

Ich würds mit der flexiblen Lösung probieren und wenn es nicht funktioniert einfach zurückschicken.
M-ware® PA309 PCIe Raiser Riser 16x PCIe Flex-Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik
DeLOCK PCIe x16 flexibel Riser Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
PCIe PCI-Express x16 Extender Karte Flex: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Pampersrocker89 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Riser Card Silverstone RC02 Maße oder Alternative?*

Danke!

Habe von Silverstone eine Antwort erhalten.
Äussere Abmaße der RC02 sind/waren 50x130mm.

Somit ergibt sich eine Slothöhe von um 39-40mm. 
Dies konnte ich durch messen mit einer anderen Karte verifizieren.

Alternativkarte: Ably GH-127:

Einzige BEzugsquelle: LinITX.com - PCI Express X16 Riser Card for HTPC

Falls das mal wieder jemand braucht!

Grüße Marc


----------

